# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Help Needed Homing Z Axis on One UP printer

## miccontreras

Well after almost 2 years, I finally got my ONEUP assembled and almost working.  I had to modify several parts given I was shipped some parts from the ONEup and some from the two up.

In any case, the problem I am having is that when I try to home the Z axis by moving to the corner touching the bed, when I press the home button in the software, it drives the Z axis down into the bed until it can't go any further and motor bogs down.  Then I have to unplug it to get it to stop.  Even if I try to home it an inch above the bed, it still drives all the way down until it can't go any further.   Everything else seems to work fine.  We tried printing without the homing and the X / Y seemed to work fine, but the Z axis would not raise as the extruder put out more material.

Has anyone had this problem and/or can anyone provide advice.  I followed the instructions available for the oneup in terms of the homing, but I also noticed the pictures showed a different board than what I have.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  My apologies in advance if this topic has been covered, but I didn't find anything covering it.

Thanks,

Mike

----------


## lfseeney

> Well after almost 2 years, I finally got my ONEUP assembled and almost working.  I had to modify several parts given I was shipped some parts from the ONEup and some from the two up.
> 
> In any case, the problem I am having is that when I try to home the Z axis by moving to the corner touching the bed, when I press the home button in the software, it drives the Z axis down into the bed until it can't go any further and motor bogs down.  Then I have to unplug it to get it to stop.  Even if I try to home it an inch above the bed, it still drives all the way down until it can't go any further.   Everything else seems to work fine.  We tried printing without the homing and the X / Y seemed to work fine, but the Z axis would not raise as the extruder put out more material.
> 
> Has anyone had this problem and/or can anyone provide advice.  I followed the instructions available for the oneup in terms of the homing, but I also noticed the pictures showed a different board than what I have.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.  My apologies in advance if this topic has been covered, but I didn't find anything covering it.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



I am seeing the same issue.

Just spins and drives the print head into the print area.

Any one know what is up.

Also with the Y if I have the print area pressed back it jut bangs against the frame.
If I pull it out first it moves then ends up at the start area.

X seems fine moves a little then stops.

Z trys to beak frame.

Help.

----------


## lfseeney

Jeep Guy at
http://www.fabric8r.com/forums/showt...g-this-working 

In the slicer under printer is a GCODE add on just remove the G28 lines

And after manual 0 use the 
G92 X0 Y0 Z0


This got mine working at least.

Good Luck

----------

